
Fantastic Contraption Video Mixes Reality and Virtual - aqme28
https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/2016/01/18/fantastic-contraption-video/
======
aqme28
This is a fascinatingly clever way to display their VR app. It really sells
the concept of "room scale" to me, and makes it look like there could be more
"party game" potential in VR than I initially expected.

